# Why did you buy a kayak ?



## fflintlock (Mar 3, 2017)

Just a little fun discussion,
What made you decide to buy a  kayak ?
I bought mine, as an inexpensive way to get out on the water to fish.
I use our canoe when the wife , or someone  else goes along to fish.  I wanted something light  I could handle  by  myself  for   when   I   go   fishing.
I wanted to keep it simple and light.  No  bells  or  whistles.   I   enjoy   the   paddle, as much as the fishing.
Why did you buy yours ?


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 3, 2017)

It's not as heavy as a canoe.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 3, 2017)

The fish wouldn't come to me, so I decided it was time for me to go to them.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Mar 3, 2017)

Wasn't much of a selection in my area when I was looking for a good fishing yak so, Bought my Old Town Predator 13 from Amazon.com, free shipping, delivered right to my front door. Bought it to fish the back water, lakes, creeks, ponds, rivers. Works great for me, Love it.


----------



## DSB0001 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sold the bass boat and looked in the mirror and realized i was fat.  decided i could kill 2 birds with one stone.

Turns out my best workout comes when i have to hoist the yak back on the garage ceiling for storage.


----------



## jcarleto (Mar 3, 2017)

I was pretty happy to say goodbye to my last powerboat and had enjoyed canoes over the years with 2 exceptions:  They are a bit tippy for someone my height and I have never really been comfortable sitting in one.  The first time I tried one of the new fishing kayaks, I knew that was the answer.  It is very comfortable and for me, more stable than a canoe.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 3, 2017)

To fish where I cant take my flats boat.

Its an easy loading , unloading way to fish creeks, and some heavy vegetated lakes.


----------



## Corey (Mar 4, 2017)

I was single until I turned 30, for some reason I felt I needed to get a wife settle down and have some kids. If I had known
 I would loose all my toys (Bass Boat, Duck Boat, 4 Wheeler, Hunting Lease and Rabbit Dogs) I might would have changed 
my mind.  

Just don't have the $ for that kind of stuff anymore, not sure if any of you ever had a daughter in travel softball you know what 
I mean.  Now I have a son starting baseball... A Kayak was the only way for me to get out and do what I love, its ok I will win the 
lotto one of these days.


----------



## noggin knocker (Mar 4, 2017)

Bought a couple to be able to spend more time with my family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 4, 2017)

At first, it was an economical to get me out there.
Now it's a way for me to share my enjoyment of being on the water and fishing with my wife. She loves being in the yak on a river.


----------



## Yakman22 (Mar 4, 2017)

I had never even been in a kayak before I bought mine, I just loved to fish and didn't really want a boat(or maybe couldn't afford one). I was hooked after my first time out. There's just some kind of peace about being on a river or lake in a kayak, it's almost like your closer to nature or something. I've now got my wife hooked and we do family river trips, just a great experience.


----------



## Strvmmer (Mar 4, 2017)

No storage space for a Jon boat etc


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 6, 2017)

So I could fish nearshore in Saltwater without an expensive boat.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 6, 2017)

I bought my first kayak Saturday. I have only test floated in the demo pool. I did tons of research and rode several to make my decision. I have a center console boat and a canoe on top of the pop up that my wife and I enjoy paddling around when camping. I think it is like Flintlock said, to make it simple and light.  To get closer to the fish and be able to go to new places. I am new to this part of GON forum because of this new found interest. I hope to learn a lot and have some great times connecting with nature and fellow 'yak'ers! Also, I got a kayak because I suck at golf and don't have a "man cave" to hide in!!!


----------



## kws1968 (Mar 7, 2017)

Because of Fish Hawk's Hammered Them On The Creek Thread. I had to have one.


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2017)

I grew up fishing the rivers in Georgia and other places.  As I got older I wanted a big bass boat to go anywhere.  After getting one, fishing from it for 10 years and realizing it was a lot of work and money to keep running, I looked for a way to fish those rivers I fished as a kid.  I saw some guys in a magazine fishing from SOT kayaks in California.  I figured if they could fish in the ocean, I could fish in the river.  Nearly 20 years later and it has become my life.  I only wish there were SOT kayaks around when I was younger.  I didn't even start till almost 40.


----------



## kws1968 (Mar 7, 2017)

I was 48.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Mar 7, 2017)

My buddy offered to sell me his Ascend FS10 for $100 so I couldn't refuse the offer. I'm gonna use it to slip down the rivers on Ft Stewart for turkeys and maybe some fishing around the marshes when the weather is nice and calm.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 8, 2017)

I bought a pelican premium apex angler100, even after reading all the reviews I could find on them.
I've only had it out once, due to that four letter word, work...
It seems to do what i need it to do, but I'm no kayak expert. The only add ons I plan on, are an anchor trolly, a cup holder and some "dry" storage.
I plan on purposely, not getting bogged down by the many mods you can do to a kayak. If I ever get the itch to do that, I believe it will be with a different kayak. 
But for now, the inexpensive simplicity has my attention. I like the idea of a 40 lb. kayak that i can easily handle when I'm out by myself. I still like taking my old town canoe out and throwing a streamer or popping bug out though. I believe its the paddling that's addictive for me.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2017)

blindhog said:


> To fish where I cant take my flats boat.
> 
> Its an easy loading , unloading way to fish creeks, and some heavy vegetated lakes.


Blindhog were you and a younger fella out on the Ocklocknee in your kayaks Sunday afternoon Feb-20,if so I think I passed you guys,yall were heading out and I was heading in.


kws1968 said:


> Because of Fish Hawk's Hammered Them On The Creek Thread. I had to have one.



Glad the thread inspired you,if your ever down around the Columbus area hit me up and we'll hit the creek.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep fish hawk that was us! My first trip out on the 12T


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 11, 2017)

I got it to fish with my kayak group and get where no boats can... Now i have a flats boat that drafts just about as much water so its a 50/50 on which i prefer to take/


----------



## Goat (Mar 13, 2017)

Its the same reason I prefer hiking boots to a 4 wheeler.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 12, 2018)

Because I want one of everything!


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 12, 2018)

I love to paddle and you see so much more--stealth is at a premium if you want to see the wild life.  Great to fish out of also.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 13, 2018)

Couldn't get the Bulls' to pull my bass boat very far in skinny water. Ride's half the fun!  (besides I can get places I can't wade)


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 13, 2018)

I first got one for fishing the Oconee River that I've loved to wade, swim, and fish in growing up.  Afterwards I found out how great they are for everything all around.  I can sneak up on fish that I wouldn't be able to in anything else except a canoe.  They are way better in the wind than a canoe and it seems to be blowing pretty good whenever I'm fishing UNLESS I'm in the bass boat and want some wind.  After upgrading from our first kayaks to ones with better seats and more stability it's been awesome to stand and cast as well as the all day comfort.  

Oh and one more important plus - the last time I went fishing in the canoe with Shannon she hooked me in the back of the head with a Zara Puppy (Spook).  In the kayaks we can be together.......but I can keep a safe distance.  

In her defense we'd just paddled up on a huge bass in a pocket of the creek channel that feeds our fishing hole.   Cast #1 the bass struck, but didn't take it.  Cast #2 went into the bushes and broke off.  Cast #3 went into me.  I tried to get her to keep on fishing, but she stopped to take care of me like a good woman.  Priorities like that are why she doesn't have her double digit bass yet.


----------



## colt45 (Feb 13, 2018)

I was bored one day last summer and borrowed my father in-laws old town loon sit-in to fish Lake Oliver one day. I paddled out into a cove and started wearing em out. Then I noticed a bass boat was in front of where I was and we were pretty much fishing the same area except that I was catching fish and he wasn't. Heck he even asked me what I was using and we found out that we were both using finesse worms with the same set up. From that point on I was hooked. I bought a SOT after that and take it out almost every day I am off!!!


----------



## Heathern (Feb 14, 2018)

I like canoes, but they are horrible in the wind.  I much prefer a kayak if there is any wind.  And they are faster than a canoe.

I paddled serious whitewater for a long time in a whitewater kayak a while back, so I am partial to them because of that, too.  Kinda hard to roll a SOT kayak, though.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 15, 2018)

Heathern said:


> I paddled serious whitewater for a long time in a whitewater kayak a while back, so I am partial to them because of that, too.  Kinda hard to roll a SOT kayak, though.



Not really that hard to roll, just a little more difficult to stay seated during the process......
My first, back in my youth was a home-build fiberglass/wood. Not quite as tough as the new "plastics" but still covered a lot of water, some pretty fast and squirrely. But hey, I was young and unbreakable then. Now I have an ol Jackson Coosa sot and really enjoy fishing from it when I can, which is way too seldom (can't crawl in and out of a box seat anymore). Still agile enough to stand up flyfish if the water is reasonably calm. May trade in for a lighter one some day.


----------



## WGASA (Feb 15, 2018)

Gator hunting in skinny water


----------



## Teh Wicked (Feb 22, 2018)

Cant afford the side console jon boat I want...Kayak I can afford.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2018)

Jack Ryan said:


> It's not as heavy as a canoe.





Coenen said:


> The fish wouldn't come to me, so I decided it was time for me to go to them.



This. ^ I'm willing to fish for anything, anytime, anywhere but fishing small water is my preference because it's easy to do and it's cheap.


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 26, 2018)

Look at Crescent Kayaks in Carrollton they also manufacture the solo skiff.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 26, 2018)

*Why I bought a Yak*

to be able to paddle upstream away from the yahoos when I go trout fishing. Also, I get tired of hooking and un-hooking the boat trailers to fish and just need a easy yak trip now and then. Paddleboard fishing set up is in my near future.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Mar 1, 2018)

I picked mine up mainly for a salt trip I do yearly.  I also do a Lanier Camp and Paddle twice a year with L.A.K.E., other than that and possible river trips, it mostly hangs in the garage and I use my power boat.


----------



## Woodenduck (May 25, 2018)

I don't own one yet but after reading these posts I am going to buy one. I'm retiring on 12/22/2018 and was considering whether to buy a john boat or maybe a skiff, but I'm going to try the kayak first.

Thanks


----------



## Knic84 (Oct 23, 2018)

I bought a kayak because I cant afford a 21 ft Triton. There are other benefits that came with it, but I'd buy a larger boat if I could.


----------



## weagle (Oct 23, 2018)

I've owned all sorts of boats and the SOT kayak I bought earlier this year is absolutely my favorite.  I still have a wide jon boat with a small outboard that is set up to fish the hooch, but the only time I take it out is when my wife wants to come along.  

My only regret is that I didn't buy a Kayak years ago when the sit on tops first started hitting the market.


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 24, 2018)

I grew up fishing from canoes and aluminum boats.

I got my yak for camping and fishing on Cumberland and other islands. 

You can get in skinny water to fish.

Easy to pull up on shore to camp even from the beach side. 

Very seaworthy. With the right setup and a little experiance can easily take water that would swamp a lot of boats.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 24, 2018)

Best of both worlds with a Solo Skiff


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 24, 2018)

Went white water rafting many moons ago and thought I wanted to try white water kayaking. Bought a still water kayak to learn to paddle. Had quite a few over the years but never have white water paddled. Currently down to one small sit in because my sit on top fishing yak found I-20 when the kayak paddle broke on my roof rack (don’t buy cheap amazon paddles, the hardware is junk) so I’m looking for a deal on another fishing yak currently.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 24, 2018)

Best deal sit on top IMO, is this private-label Perception in the older design mold, sold as a Magellan Outdoors $ 449.00. Rotomolded hull, adjustable foot braces, decent seat, 12" 3 dry hatches, molded in rod holders, same "body" as a Wilderness Tarpon 120.  They also had a 10' version, for less, but you'd have to check the local store for leftovers.  Best kept secret in quality boat for a low price.
Magellan Outdoors 12' SOT kayak


----------



## trad bow (Oct 25, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Went white water rafting many moons ago and thought I wanted to try white water kayaking. Bought a still water kayak to learn to paddle. Had quite a few over the years but never have white water paddled. Currently down to one small sit in because my sit on top fishing yak found I-20 when the kayak paddle broke on my roof rack (don’t buy cheap amazon paddles, the hardware is junk) so I’m looking for a deal on another fishing yak currently.


I have a couple of Jackson kayaks I can no longer use due to multiple back surgeries. A Coosa and a rigged out 14’ Cuda. Pm me if interested


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 25, 2018)

trad bow said:


> I have a couple of Jackson kayaks I can no longer use due to multiple back surgeries. A Coosa and a rigged out 14’ Cuda. Pm me if interested



While I greatly appreciate that I’m gonna have to go on a tight budget. Don’t think i can quite swing Jackson quality right now.


----------



## Offroad (Nov 1, 2018)

Retired and wanted to fish on a budget.


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Because my wife loves to fish and it got her out of the house after the loss of her mother...now we have three.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 2, 2018)

I wanted one specifically to fish rivers with shoals, electric-only lakes, and such places. I went with the "aircraft carrier" of kayaks, the Nucanoe F12. It is big and not-so-nimble, but fishes awesome. I've even got a trolling motor rig and Lowrance electronics for it, and I have been catching way more fish than I ever have without it - isn't that the bottom line?

Full disclosure: I have decided to get me a Alweld Marsh 1756 and trick it out for fishing "regular boat" waters.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Nov 12, 2018)

Couldn't afford the $30,000 boat I wanted so I opted for the $953 Kayak.


----------

